# ABF distributor mk1 vacuum advance



## Themimoth (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi guys,
Im converting my mk1 citigolf 1.3 carb to a 2.0abf. I've read a lot of what people have done and come up with three main options. 
1 kr loom ecu and dizzy - expensive and hassle. 

2 Saab cyl head mounted vacuum advdizzy. No ecu or loom. More expensive, less hassle (But master cylinder clearance problems)

3 is an idea I've had after looking into the price of a kr loom and ecu is why can't the mk1 distributor be used in the block where it was originally. The abf has a blanking plate where the tdi variant has a vacum pump and the earlier models have distributors.

Anyone see any problems with this working? Apart from maybe inlet manifold clearance? 

Pix for reference

Maki


----------



## Meison (Jan 22, 2017)

You will probably get a better answer at the right forum, this section is for VW GOL, with AP enginge codes


----------

